# ONCE IN A LIFETIME TTOC EVENT!!!



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Ever wanted to have dinner in an exclusive London attraction, that very few people have the privelage to do?? If so, read on..........

We are hosting a very special TTOC Black Tie Dinner Dance at Household Cavalry in Central London.

Date: October 15th

We are looking for a minimum of 50 people but they can seat up to 120, 75-90 would be a good number.

Silver Waiter Service in full dress uniform.

An example of a typical menu would be:

*Starter*
Stuffed Field Mushrooms 
Sorbet

*Main*
Beef Wellington

*Sweet*
Individual Fruit Tartlets 
Cheese & Biscuits 
Coffee, Mints and Port

There will be a vegitarian option should it be necessary.

We are looking at about Â£35-40 per head for everything.

Also included would be a tour round camp, watch the Queens Life Guard, visit the Full Dress Store and new stables, which will make for a day to remember and may never be repeated.

For those interested or any questions, post on here or email [email protected]

Interested so far..........

Mr & Mrs Multiprocess
Mr & Mrs NaughTTy
Mr & Mrs? Steveh
Mr & Mrs A3DFU
Mr & Mrs Kit_kat


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ella and I are definitely up for this Lee - It's around her birthday and our wedding anniversary so might save me a few bob on treats :wink:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I would be interested in this and pretty sure I could convince the wife too.


----------



## jameshamilton (Apr 18, 2005)

would there be parking facilities? [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

As interesting as this event is, you really only need to post it in 1 location, Lee. If people don't check the events section, they obviously aren't that interested in going to an event.

It is annoying to see some people's posts regularly "moved" for being in the wrong place, but the moderators have a free hand to cross-post, spam and generally abuse the rules they are often so quick to police. :?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I am fully aware that it seems that because I am a moderator I am abusing my "power" to post where I want and what I want.

However, I am only a moderator for the simple fact that I need to alter the events section for obvious reasons as I am the TTOC Events Sec.

It is posted in the other sections because I am here to promote the TTOC as much as I can. The only section that it should not be in is the main forum.

Sorry you feel that I am abusing my power, but can assure you I am not. All I am interested in is promoting the TTOC.

If you wish to continue this discussion with me, could I ask you to do it by IM as I don't wish to take this off topic if at all possible.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

jameshamilton said:


> would there be parking facilities? [smiley=cheers.gif]


I will enquire and get back to you, but I would assume because of the location and security that parking would not be available.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Once in a lifetime for those that live in around or not to far awy from the centre of the World.

Wonder if the rest of us will equally be entitled to something so life changing?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

saint said:


> Once in a lifetime for those that live in around or not to far awy from the centre of the World.
> 
> Wonder if the rest of us will equally be entitled to something so life changing?


If you can arrange a nice scottish castle for a big bash, let me know and I will get something organised then Saint.

This was an idea put forward by a member, it wasn't chosen to spite the members who live north of birmingham!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Once in a lifetime for those that live in around or not to far awy from the centre of the World.
> ...


Aye - that was a wee poke of a stick to our Rep - see if he has any thoughts on this.


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

What about organising something at Castlemilk


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

If only I knew where it was?! :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> As interesting as this event is, you really only need to post it in 1 location, Lee. If people don't check the events section, they obviously aren't that interested in going to an event.
> 
> It is annoying to see some people's posts regularly "moved" for being in the wrong place, but the moderators have a free hand to cross-post, spam and generally abuse the rules they are often so quick to police. :?


Here, here Tim.

And also the way in which my post, suggesting it be moved from the main Forum, was deleted from that very thread.

Talk about censorship to the extreme! :?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

jampott said:


> As interesting as this event is, you really only need to post it in 1 location, Lee. If people don't check the events section, they obviously aren't that interested in going to an event.
> 
> It is annoying to see some people's posts regularly "moved" for being in the wrong place, but the moderators have a free hand to cross-post, spam and generally abuse the rules they are often so quick to police. :?


take it you wont be going then tim


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I had heard rumours about this event and SO wanted to be part of it, however given the choice of Bali or London (even if Bali wasn't already paid for) I would choose Bali. 8)

Hope everyone has a real good evening.

Jealous


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

maybe.


----------



## Britch (Aug 9, 2004)

saint said:


> Once in a lifetime for those that live in around or not to far awy from the centre of the World.
> 
> Wonder if the rest of us will equally be entitled to something so life changing?


Londons not that far in the scheme of things, In June I left Lancashire in the TT at 06:30 and was in Luxemboug at 16:30 thinking I wouldn't have finished work yet if I hadn't made the effort.
I'd love to do a once in a lifetime event, but shall be riding my motorcycle around Morocco at that time


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Britch said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Once in a lifetime for those that live in around or not to far awy from the centre of the World.
> ...


True......

Pitty about the once in a lifetime me & u


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

When the Mess allows outsiders to come in for functions, we usually allow for maybe half a dozen cars, some of our customers are very old soldiers and possibly disabled. There will be no difference with this one, I could arrange for 10 spaces based on a first come, first serve basis.
If you could PM me your details, real name, car reg, number of passengers, I'll sort out the parking. If we get enough interest and it goes ahead, all attendees will need to carry some form of photo ID, passport or driving licence. 
Lee, I'll work out a programme for the day, most of our work gets done in the morning so you can go off and do a bit of shopping in the afternoon, Harrods is 5 mins walk from camp as is Harvey Nicks, Oxford Street is a 15 walk through Hyde Park.
I hope that helps, if you've any more questions with regard to parking, security or seeking directions send me a PM, that should free Lee up to his other bits.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

LakesTTer said:


> When the Mess allows outsiders to come in for functions, we usually allow for maybe half a dozen cars, some of our customers are very old soldiers and possibly disabled. There will be no difference with this one, I could arrange for 10 spaces based on a first come, first serve basis.
> If you could PM me your details, real name, car reg, number of passengers, I'll sort out the parking. If we get enough interest and it goes ahead, all attendees will need to carry some form of photo ID, passport or driving licence.
> Lee, I'll work out a programme for the day, most of our work gets done in the morning so you can go off and do a bit of shopping in the afternoon, Harrods is 5 mins walk from camp as is Harvey Nicks, Oxford Street is a 15 walk through Hyde Park.
> I hope that helps, if you've any more questions with regard to parking, security or seeking directions send me a PM, that should free Lee up to his other bits.


Will there be lots of war stories? :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > When the Mess allows outsiders to come in for functions, we usually allow for maybe half a dozen cars, some of our customers are very old soldiers and possibly disabled. There will be no difference with this one, I could arrange for 10 spaces based on a first come, first serve basis.
> ...


No, apparently I'm masquerading :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

LakesTTer said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > LakesTTer said:
> ...


This masquerading - will it be part of the evening's entertainment? Does it involve you wearing a dress? :-* :wink: :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: No, you need to look at page 7 of the Vlastan RIP thread and keep reading.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:wink: Have done - but couldn't resist!! :wink:

Back on topic.......come on people, this really is a great opportunity - get your glad rags on and come to the party!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Of course! Guys look so cool in black tie ... :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

t7 said:


> Of course! Guys look so cool in black tie ... :wink:


I won't be wearing one


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

> Silver Waiter Service in full dress uniform.


Interested to see what this silver waiter looks like. Does he surf as well ?? :lol:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Lee,

Put me down


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

XXMetal said:


> Lee,
> 
> Put me down


In a "lethal injection" style?


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

XXMetal said:


> Lee,
> 
> Put me down


Put me down......I was thinking more along the lines of XXMetal.....you're a useless to55er and a waste of space 



Dave 8)


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Are you 2 silly b4st4rds coming?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I would do, but I'm in Wales.....passport almost expired and I'd need some good directions m8  LOL

:lol:

Dave 8)


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Jesus, it's one straight road from Wales, then turn left at Harrods. Harrods is what we call a DEE-PART-MENT STORE, a bit like a market but without the mud and it has a roof :lol: :lol:


----------



## DarrenU (Aug 23, 2005)

Put me down for 2, could do with details of nearest hotels?


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

DarrenU said:


> Put me down for 2, could do with details of nearest hotels?


Nearest or cheapest? or a bit of both?


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

No idea where the Household Cavalry is, but if it's closeish to the Swissotel The Howard on the Victoria Embankment I can highly recommend.

Spent the weekend there a few weeks ago....no complaints at all. View directly from my window was overlooking the Thames near the London Eye with the HoP in the background.

I don't get into London too often but always have a bloody good time when I do 

Dave 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

LakesTTer said:


> DarrenU said:
> 
> 
> > Put me down for 2, could do with details of nearest hotels?
> ...


Bit of both for me too Tim please.

Does my parking spot on camp extend overnight? If it does then we'll need a hotel pretty close by - at least within staggering distance.

Have to admit this is the first time I've actually thought about accommodation :roll: Time to give the piggy bank a bit of a shake :wink:


----------



## DarrenU (Aug 23, 2005)

LakesTTer said:


> DarrenU said:
> 
> 
> > Put me down for 2, could do with details of nearest hotels?
> ...


Possibly a bit of both....bearing in mind will have to take the missus, should be half decent...must raise some brownie points for later in the football season!


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

The post code for barracks is SW7 1SE, if you want to do a search using multimap or something similar, you should be able to get your bearings. For hotels you need to be looking Kensington or Knotting Hill, which would be a comfy walk or a short taxi trip.
I've listed a couple of Best Western hotels that my friends and family have used. There's the Burns Hotel or The John Howard, which are Kensington, or you could look at The Phoenix or the Mornington which are Lancaster Gate and Knotting Hill.
If you're feeling flush, The Dorchester on Park Lane is a 10 minute walk, or the Ritz on Pall Mall is 10 minutes in a taxi. You'll also got the Kensington Palace Hotel which is also about 10 minutes in a taxi.
Any cars that come will be fine staying in camp overnight, securest car park in London :lol: 
Lee can you produce a list of takers?
Currently NaughTTy is the only one bringing his wheels, there's 9 spaces left.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Try here http://www.laterooms.com/en/hotels_london.html for accomadation


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Co-incidentally(?), I've just had an e-mail from Radisson Edwardian Hotels. Their Vanderbilt Hotel is at SW7 5BT - probably no more than 10 minutes walk (or 1/2 hr stagger!) and looks very nice - Price for a standard double room (only) is Â£84.

I got a promotional code of "HOTDEA" but I don't think it makes any difference apart from restricting the room choice :?

Good value anyway as it's a 4 star hotel in central(ish) London

See this link


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

2 definites here  
and I know that Sue&Barry (kiTT_caTT) are planning on coming too 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Co-incidentally(?), I've just had an e-mail from Radisson Edwardian Hotels. Their Vanderbilt Hotel is at SW7 5BT - probably no more than 10 minutes walk (or 1/2 hr stagger!) and looks very nice - Price for a standard double room (only) is Â£84.
> 
> I got a promotional code of "HOTDEA" but I don't think it makes any difference apart from restricting the room choice :?
> 
> ...


This sounds good  Is everyone staying there :roll:

LasTTer, PM re car parking is on it's way


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Co-incidentally(?), I've just had an e-mail from Radisson Edwardian Hotels. Their Vanderbilt Hotel is at SW7 5BT - probably no more than 10 minutes walk (or 1/2 hr stagger!) and looks very nice - Price for a standard double room (only) is Â£84.
> ...


Sounds a good deal to me, we will stay here unless a more popular option pops up? We do not know London very well so will take any advice going?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lee, will this super event happen if less than 50 TTOC members are interested/sign up?

A bit dissappointing that so far there's only a hand full of us 

Come on everyone, let's make this happen


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

At the moment we don't have 50 and this is a decision that will be taken by the end of tomorrow.

I am dissapointed with the lack of reponse to what I thought would be as the title suggests a once in a lifetime event, but maybe it is not for everyone.

Either way I will post the decision tomorrow, so watch this space!


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

The main reason why 50 and upward is a good number is down to cost, the more people that come, the less the per head cost of the meal will be. There's nothing wrong with having a scaled down version with 20 or 30 people, but then you'll have to weigh up the overall cost of petrol, hotels etc, etc.
Let's see if I cab generate some interest.

The day will go something like this.
0930. Arrive and have coffee in the Mess and a quick intro into what goes on here.
1000. Watch the Queens Life Guard inspection prior to their departure to Horse Guards. We usually pull one of the horses out, so you can have a good old nosey at the kit.
1030. Move into the forge and watch the farriers do their stuff.
Take a tour of the new 7 million pound stable rebuild, solariums included.
1100ish. Visit full dress store. This is where all the expensive stuff is kept in air conditioned glass cabinets, for example Princess Anne's State uniform, Earl Mountbatten's stuff and the priceless silver kettle drums.
1130. back to the Mess for a warm and a brew, then you can all go shopping.
Get ready for an evening of Regimental silver, cut crystal glasses, port, mints, the whole shebang.
Beer is a pound twenty for a Stella, the John Smiths is about the same, 50p for a short and the bar stays open as long as someone is drinking.
Remember folks, any member of the general public can visit London and take happy snaps, you'll get to see something reserved only for Royalty, politicians, military brass and ditinguised guests. Best of all, your tour guide will be me.

Lee is this doesn't work and it's a no go, remember that, while I'm here you have an open invite to try again at a later date.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Me & my husband would early love to come to this but the date just doesn't work out for us


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Can we bring guests? - I've not asked anyone yet but my brother and his wife may well be up for this if I asked


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Paul, guests are not a problem, anyone is welcome as long as they are coming with a TTOC member, or non members who want to join just because of this event!!! :wink: :wink:

I got your message last night, thanks!

I'll have a word with Tim, maybe if we push it back a bit we may get more interest?!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks Lee - I'll start touting then


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

The date was only provisionally booked, it's no problem to move it. As we get closer to December, our drinking season starts so it'll be harder to get a date.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The only reason we are not going is because we are on holiday.

However to gain us (assuming we would be wanted) would probably mean other drop out.

If there is a date change then please PM me.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I've got a potential 4 more for this 

My brother and his wife would like to come (but need to know the date ASAP so they can sort out swapping dates for his ex to have their son.)

Also my sister-in-law and her husband are interested but have asked if it's OK for them to come just for the evening?

I agree with Richard's statement above - if you move the existing date you may well lose some who have already said yes. I, for one, have already sorted baby-sitters for the night, etc, etc.

I'm sure I could get another couple interested 

How many have we got so far Lee?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I think Tim said initially that 12 to 16 people would be o.k. but it would increase the price per person?
And of course it would be more fun if more people came


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

The upper limit is 100 people. 50-80 makes things manageable, the provisional date is 15th October, we'll need to confirm everything by the end of this month.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Tim - Just in case you missed my query - would it be OK for my S-i-L and hubby to come just for the evening?


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Tim - Just in case you missed my query - would it be OK for my S-i-L and hubby to come just for the evening?


Sorry Paul, missed that bit. It's fine if they want to tip up later, just let me know their names.

Tim.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

LakesTTer said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Tim - Just in case you missed my query - would it be OK for my S-i-L and hubby to come just for the evening?
> ...


I'll let them know and see if they definitely want to come/can get baby sitters, etc.

Cheers mate


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Is this event going to go ahead? Am I supposed to book a hotel?
It's rather quiet lately :? :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I've posted similar on the TTOC forum too Dani - it would be good to know how many we have so far :?

If we go by the list on post 1 of this thread it looks unlikely but I'm sure we must have more than that interested.

Are there any more of the committee coming?

Along with Ella and me, I've got 4 more definites (2 of these for the evening only) plus another couple very interested and confirming their availability.

Any more for any more? I can't believe the lack of interest in this - I think it's going to be a fantastic experience. It's not everyday you get offered this kind of opportunity. Come on people, lets make this an event to remember


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> I can't believe the lack of interest in this - I think it's going to be a fantastic experience. D


I agree with you Paul and, like you, I would have expected more people to join this phantastic event :?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

We have decided that it would be best to postpone this event until Spring, due to the lack of interest so far!

We are working on a date and will post up in the next few days.

Sorry for all those that have booked babysitters etc, but we feel that it would be best to have more people for this type of event to really make it an event to remember!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> We have decided that it would be best to postpone this event until Spring, due to the lack of interest so far!
> 
> We are working on a date and will post up in the next few days.
> 
> Sorry for all those that have booked babysitters etc, but we feel that it would be best to have more people for this type of event to really make it an event to remember!


I will put it in my diary as soon as I know the new date. I don't want to miss it 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> We have decided that it would be best to postpone this event until Spring, due to the lack of interest so far!
> 
> We are working on a date and will post up in the next few days.
> 
> Sorry for all those that have booked babysitters etc, but we feel that it would be best to have more people for this type of event to really make it an event to remember!


Shame  [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] Suppose I'd better think of another birthday treat for my wife then









(But what is going to pull more people in next time? :?)


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

Multiprocess said:


> We have decided that it would be best to postpone this event until Spring, due to the lack of interest so far!
> 
> We are working on a date and will post up in the next few days.
> 
> Sorry for all those that have booked babysitters etc, but we feel that it would be best to have more people for this type of event to really make it an event to remember!


Let us know as soon as you decide on a date, we would love another chance to come. Brilliant idea, hope for more interest next time


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

kiTTcaTT said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > We have decided that it would be best to postpone this event until Spring, due to the lack of interest so far!
> ...


But not too close to a (potential) TTorquay 2006 event please....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> kiTTcaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Multiprocess said:
> ...


Hmm - good point!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Just found this thread and wondered if there was a new date arranged for this?

I would certianly be interested.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I think it's been canned altogether now that LakesTTer is out of the picture for the forseeable future


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

That is true, unfortunately 

BUT we are still planning a new Torquay weekend... details to be announced shortly!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> That is true, unfortunately
> 
> BUT we are still planning a new Torquay weekend... details to be announced shortly!!


Is there a new Torquay?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > That is true, unfortunately
> ...


  There is now :wink: :lol:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

So what will the Torquay weekend entail?

I'm intrigued :wink:

I'm sure I'll be up for this 

Dave 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DW225 said:


> So what will the Torquay weekend entail?
> 
> I'm intrigued :wink:
> 
> ...


Check out last year's event
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ht=torquay

A weekend not to be missed


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

My wife & I enjoy the last one so much we have already booked for Torquay 2006

PS Ant is looking for someone to buy his Hardtop


----------

